# Anyone that has used the HarborFreight auger bits...



## weedeater64 (May 15, 2018)

Yay or nay for use with brace?

Referring to these.

https://www.harborfreight.com/auger-bit-set-7-pc-68166.html


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I looked at those but ended up paying more for the Irwins with the square shank, even though one of my braces has the super chuck. I had to drill a bunch of 3/4 holes and figured the irwins were worth the money. If I was only doing a few smaller holes I probably would have got the HF ones.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Any cutting tool, bits, router, or drill will not be close to even a so so bit from another maker. Saw Blades, Sandpaper, and such are also items not to look for much with them. Simple Math equation, most of it is made in Asia at that level of price, so if they are selling it for 20% of what everyone else is selling it for, it's NOT because they used quality metals/materials.

No free lunch applies to a lot more than food.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

HF has no middleman. They deal directly with the public. Imagine if you could buy a Milwaukee or Makita directly from the factory. The price would be more than 50% less. I had a friend who sold tools and he would sell to me at his cost saving me a lot of money.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

These are quality auger bits for use with a Brace Just in case anyone has any confusion about what quality augers look like.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Have 2 sets of vintage bits…..so…I see no need to jump on the HF Haters bandwagon…excuse me, while I pick up another set of their clamps…

EVERY time someone asks about Harbor Freight….there will always be the HF-phobic posters…1/2 of whom have never even been to the place ( without a paper bag over their head…)

Sheesh.










Dime a dozen..


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Have 2 sets of vintage bits…..so…I see no need to jump on the HF Haters bandwagon…
> 
> - bandit571


So what are you saying, are the bits any good or not. There is no need to jump on the hate wagon, just give your opinion on the bits. (noticing that you don't have them?)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't need them? I noticed they have hex shanks….not all braces can hold those….


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Bandit, seeing that I appear to be the phobic hater you speak of, only person who said not to buy HF cutting tools.

I have several items from them. I advocate some of their tools, especially to noobs who need a tool to get done. I frequently suggest them as 30 days, returned for any reason is a lot better deal than you get a lot of places.

I will not in good conscious suggest to anyone asking about any of their cutting tools, drill or router bits, or sandpaper, pencils, and likely some other stuff that on close inspection, doesn't cut it, that they are anything except junk. Never have never will.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm..









Improved Barber chuck brace…with a 5/16" harbor freight drill bit….came in a large, gray, metal "Index" of drill bits.

Those jaws…









Hold a round shank just fine….


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I haven't used HF auger bits, but I have used their twist drills, forstner bits and brad point bits. I am satisfied with them. They do the job and can be sharpened. When sharpened, they are usually better than new. I use them for general hole making, but when I need a precise hole in metal, I use a good name brand drill. Drill bits are made by machine, so they don't exhibit faults of items that are hand made. Only the materials used may be poor.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I have used the HF 18" so called "ship" augers - even cut through nails with one. It worked fine…. but not with a brace.

My fave augers are the Wood Owl tri-cut self-feeding bits, but they are not square shanked either. Beautifully smooth holes they make.

I just have a couple of them, not the set of 15.

-Paul


----------



## chriscarter (Feb 24, 2018)

Those HF auger bits are designed for power drills. They will technically work in most hand braces with two jaws, but they might be more difficult to grip and you may have problems with slipping when drilling larger holes in harder wood. Note that they only have one spur instead of two, so the drilling will certainly be less fun than with a normal auger bit designed for a hand brace. Lastly, the description says they resist damage from nails, which tells me they are probably too hard to easily sharpen - regular auger bits are definitely not able to resist nails… although at the cheap cost I suppose they are disposable.

I would strongly advise against buying these for a hand brace. New auger bits for braces come in two flavors: the modern Irwin ones that have massive quality control problems, and some boutique stuff that is horribly expensive. If you need auger bits, get them used. There are always tons on the bay. I think I paid $40 for a half set in excellent condition. Just look closely at the pictures for decent spurs, a sharp lead screw, and no bent shafts. There are enough on there that it shouldn't take long to find a decent set at a decent price.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I've used the stubby ones with a brace many times and was quite pleased with them for occasional use. You'll want regular tapered shank bits for deeper and/or more frequent use.


----------



## P89DC (Oct 1, 2017)

When I read the 1 star reviews I wonder if the unhappy users spun the Harbor Freight bits at high speed with a power hand drill. I already have 1.5 sets of Irwin and a set of Chinese fostners so I doubt I'd buy these.


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bought a set of long (14") twist drills for one specific job. I was drilling thru the sill of home. Not especially hard wood. The first was a 1/4". When I withdrew the drill, the flutes were straight furrows. Upon return, they thought this drill had escaped hardening. At least I got my money back.


----------

